

Some things I've learnt about writing - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/07/some-things-ive-learnt-about-writing.html

======
telemachos
As a counterpoint to the Strunk and White recommendation, please take a look
at this: _50 Years of Stupid Grammar Advice_ [1]. (Note that it doesn't
primarily object to the stylistic advice in S&W, which it calls "vapid" but
"mostly harmless". The real objections are to the grammatical claims and
advice.)

Two books on writing I strongly recommend:

 _Clear and Simple as the Truth: Writing Classic Prose_ [2], exerpt here[3].

 _Style: Towards Clarity and Grace_ \- this one has gone through countless
versions as the publisher seems to re-release it every academic year. (Make
used copies obsolete and raise the price.) I prefer the older, shorter
versions to the more recent ones. It was clearer itself when briefer! Anyhow,
here's an author search on Amazon - look for older used copies[4]. _Edit_ :
Just found this outline of the 6th ed. of the book. A good way to see what he
covers in a hurry.[5]

The first is not a standard writing guide; it's a thoughtful analysis of what
makes a certain kind of writing clear and persuasive. The second is a more
nuts-and-bolts guide to writing. They're both excellent.

[1]: [http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/2549...](http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/25497)

[2]: <http://classicprose.com/>

[3]: <http://classicprose.com/csx.html>

[4]:
[http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-M.-Williams/e/B001H6MZ40/ref=nt...](http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-M.-Williams/e/B001H6MZ40/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1)

[5]: <http://www.oxfordtutorials.com/StyleTenLessons.htm>

~~~
jeremyt
I've read those, which are good, but I think this one is better than all of
them put together:

[http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Edition/...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Edition/dp/0060891548/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1342191649&sr=8-4&keywords=on+writing)

~~~
telemachos
Without arguing for or against it, I'll just say it's the first book JGC
recommends in his linked post. :)

~~~
jeremyt
I'm just going to fess up and say that I didn't read the linked post, just the
comments.

~~~
telemachos
We all do it sometimes, and it's no big deal. I just couldn't pass up the
smile.

------
b_emery
> One risk with technical writing is what I call the fog of knowledge. You
> know so much about a subject that it's hard to write for someone who isn't
> as knowledgeable.

Never heard it described that way, but it brilliantly summarizes the point. I
think this is why you sometimes learn better from peers than from profs (or
other teachers).

------
AhtiK
My favorite book on writing comes from advertising. Two authors, Kenneth Roman
(former Ogivly CEO) and Joel Raphaelson (former Ogivly creative director):
Writing That Works ([http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Works-Communicate-
Effectively-...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Works-Communicate-Effectively-
Business/dp/0060956437))

This book has been transforming my long and vague e-mails, letters and blog
posts into more crisp and to the point while keeping the tone of the message.
Still learning, the book has tons of concrete advice to follow.

------
Swizec
> Think about the reader -> I've often heard people say "write for yourself"

Here's the truth, everyone who tells you they're writing for themselves is
lying. If they were writing for themselves, they wouldn't publish it publicly.

~~~
jstraszheim
It seems pretty unnecessary to call such people liars. Surely they know their
own minds better than you.

Anyhow, it is not too difficult to understand the “write for yourself”
aesthetic, if you are willing to make the effort. I think Jane Espenson
describes it best: <http://www.janeespenson.com/archives/00000619.php>

